# Smell problem - Dont want no problem



## flyings0ul (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello again growers ,

So i`m at my first attempt of growing , i know i have 3 different indica plants that are doing fine they will be a month old in few days.
The problem is that im tryin to grow them in a small kitchen closet which is located in a apartment and im surrounded by neighbors.
The closet has a little space that goes outside.
I know i need a carbon filter to kill the odor.
But how should i set up my vents and filter ? Should i take fresh air with a vent from outside through the small space and exhaust the hot air in my kitchen ? Any suggestion is well received. Thx


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

Best with pics, but leave the inlet...passive, and take from the room with the stinky stuff pumped out thru the wall in thru the kitchen vent, avoid serious kinks and bends to reduce noise and maintain flow
figure out the size of your grow room in your local measurements, then locate a compatible extract fan, for that space, then add 30-50% in extract capacity to make up for you oder sock or carbon filter, 
*UNDERSTAND* carbon filters work very bad with rising humidity, for this reason avoid using the kitchen fan, use a separate unit, and avoid using the extract fan whilst cooking, to reduce humidity in your grow space for the same reason
Any mold in bud will be due to high humidity in your kitchen, apply Neem Oil for bugs and mold

good luck


----------



## MR1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Might be better to exhaust filtered air outside and take intake air from inside, that way you can control the conditions of the intake air if you have to. Exhuast out the top and intake from the bottom.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm with MR1.  Is it possible to do it that way?


----------

